# Star Trek Online



## Sammelpass (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich habe mal meinen alten STO Account wieder entdeckt und gleich mal losgezockt. Werde wohl noch eine Weile brauchen bis ich mich wieder reingefunden habe. Ich bin ein Mensch Wissenschaftler und wollte mal fragen ob mich jemand mit in seine deutschsprachige Flotte aufnehmen möchte. Könnte ein wenig Unterstützung gebrauchen  eventuell kommt mein lvl 50 Kumpel auch mit. Habe wieder richtig bock auf das Game fühle mich aber echt überfordert. Wäre nett von euch. Bis dahin, werde mich mal auf Arbeit beamen. Achso mein ingame Name ist Helix
LG


----------



## dmxcom (31. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich schönes Game - hoffentlich bekommste Leute zusammen.

Viel Spass euch.


----------



## Sammelpass (31. Oktober 2014)

Hey erstmal danke für deine Antwort! Spielst du es denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## dmxcom (5. November 2014)

Sammelpass schrieb:


> Hey erstmal danke für deine Antwort! Spielst du es denn wenn ich fragen darf?


 
Ist schon lange her. Zu Release war Ich da gut dabei.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. November 2014)

Naja, Story kann man bei STO schon mal durchspielen, die Missionen da sind recht nett gestaltet. Leider nur gibt es faktisch kein wirkliches Endgame. Bzw. besteht das Endgame aus dem farmen von Marken in täglichen Missionen die etwa 15min pro Mission dauern.

STO fehlen leider ordentliche Gruppeninstanzen wo man mal mit 8 Leuten zusammenspielen kann. So wie es momentan ist ist es ehr ein MO-RPG (Massive Onlinegame RPG), als ein MMO-RPG (Massive Multiplayer Online RPG).
Man ist zu keiner Zeit wirklich daszu gezwungen/angehalten mal mit anderen zusammen spielen zu müssen und kann sich auch nahezu alles alleine erarbeiten.


----------



## BSlGuru (9. Dezember 2014)

ich habe es auch nur kurz angespielt, eigentlich bin ich ein großer Anhänger des Star Trek Universiums, aber für mich war das in das Spiel hineinfinden irgendwie mühseelig...


----------

